# Best Rock band in 00's



## SmokeyJoe (17/5/20)

Tonight i came across a band i cant believe i forgot, LinKin Park.
Came across their live performance at Milton Keynes on YouTube 
What a band! So much emotion.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Mollie (18/5/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Tonight i came across a band i cant believe i forgot, LinKin Park.
> Came across their live performance at Milton Keynes on YouTube
> What a band! So much emotion.


Call me old school but i love my old music like Def Leppard,Limp Bizkit,Metallica(my old time favourite) AC/DC Etc.Etc and lets not forget about Greenday

Today's music is just not doing it for me
Most of my music on my pc is 80s and 90s

My daily rotation is still Bad Boys Blue and Modern Talking

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (18/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (18/5/20)

The '00 was most likely the last decade that there would be great Rockbands. Since reality tv and studio productions took over its really sad. 

Just google "new grunge" and you will see what I mean. Those bands doesn't deserve the word grunge.

But from the n00ghties I would say Stone Sour, Breaking Benjamin, Incubus, Seether, Chevelle, Tool (and A Perfect Circle) and the Foo Fighters kept my eardrums pleasantly buzzing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## supermoto (18/5/20)

I'm an old school rocker. My taste is from the classic period. Judas priest Black Sabbath. Deep purple etc but I have found that a hand full of bands from all the decades since are worth listening to. Nightwish is my favorite from the late 90's to Greta van fleet who hit the scene a couple of years ago. I'm just getting into The pretty reckless as well.. 
I think from the 00's the best has to be Tool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (18/5/20)

Disturbed, Trivium, Machine Head, Demon Hunter, Stone Sour. Still have Metallica, Maiden and Megadeth in daily rotations though, so also firmly in the more “old school” bracket.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88 (18/5/20)

Yup Linkin Park were amazing back then, so much talent and raw emotion, towards the end they started to sound like coldplay or something(not that I don't like coldplay but coldplay should be the only people who sound like coldplay)

Other noteworthy bands from the Era have to be System of a down, Papa Roach, the white stripes, Muse and Killswitch engage

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85 (18/5/20)

CashKat88 said:


> Yup Linkin Park were amazing back then, so much talent and raw emotion, towards the end they started to sound like coldplay or something(not that I don't like coldplay but coldplay should be the only people who sound like coldplay)
> 
> Other noteworthy bands from the Era have to be System of a down, Papa Roach, the white stripes, Muse and Killswitch engage


Damnit, I forgot about Killswitch Engage... Not all of their stuff is awesome, but they have some real winners... I think their cover of Dio's Holy Diver is one of the greatest covers of all time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88 (18/5/20)

CJB85 said:


> Damnit, I forgot about Killswitch Engage... Not all of their stuff is awesome, but they have some real winners... I think their cover of Dio's Holy Diver is one of the greatest covers of all time.


They also had a song named after Dio's album "when darkness falls".... Now that's a great song from them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShamZ (18/5/20)

Avenged Sevenfold

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Akil (18/5/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Tonight i came across a band i cant believe i forgot, LinKin Park.
> Came across their live performance at Milton Keynes on YouTube
> What a band! So much emotion.


Sacrilege!! How could you ever forget Linkin Park? Admin should give you a strike for that

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CJB85 (18/5/20)

ShamZ said:


> Avenged Sevenfold



Yep, but the later stuff, they started out a little sketchy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShamZ (19/5/20)

CJB85 said:


> Yep, but the later stuff, they started out a little sketchy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 From City of Evil for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (19/5/20)

ShamZ said:


> From City of Evil for me


We can be friends!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (19/5/20)

I am an old fart, the only rock band that did anything for me in the 00's is 
*Evanescence*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (19/5/20)

Stranger said:


> I am an old fart, the only rock band that did anything for me in the 00's is
> *Evanescence*



They (fairly) recently did an album with a symphony orchestra, pretty good if you like Evanescence 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (19/5/20)

Stranger said:


> I am an old fart, the only rock band that did anything for me in the 00's is
> *Evanescence*



It’s called Synthesis 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (19/5/20)

Totally forgot to mention these guys.. Sacrilege!

One of the best shows I have experienced.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## supermoto (19/5/20)

I Thought Rammstein were formed in the 90's


----------



## Adephi (19/5/20)

supermoto said:


> I Thought Rammstein were formed in the 90's



A lot of the bands were formed in the 90's. But they reached their "peak" in the 00's.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (19/5/20)

Adephi said:


> Totally forgot to mention these guys.. Sacrilege!
> 
> One of the best shows I have experienced.




I saw them at the dome, they are truly epic, but I don’t rate them as one of the very best. 
Perhaps if we open a “best live act” category...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adephi (19/5/20)

CJB85 said:


> I saw them at the dome, they are truly epic, but I don’t rate them as one of the very best.
> Perhaps if we open a “best live act” category...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Maybe not the best. But they still keep me going through a rough night at work.


----------



## supermoto (20/5/20)

Adephi said:


> A lot of the bands were formed in the 90's. But they reached their "peak" in the 00's.


I have to disagree. I thought their early stuff was much better


----------



## ARYANTO (22/5/20)

NOW, NOW BOYS...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (22/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> NOW, NOW BOYS...


Aerosmith anyone?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (22/5/20)

Hoobastank ?


----------

